# Molly's ears are always flopping back



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

As a puppy Killas ears always flopped. One would stick up like a shepherd puppy and the other would prick down. They would change sides too. You can kind of see it in this video
http://youtu.be/nY63AXT3LJc

Now that she is older they don't do it when she has hair on her ears but I have been having to keep them shaved and they fly all over the place. Winters stick straight out and make him look like Yoda


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it's perfectly normal, when Hemi's ear hair is shorter it happens more often and with the weight to the early it happens less. I think the dogs are just busy doing something else and it's not uncomfortable for them. Think of it as a way to get more light and air in her ear canal. My redbone's pinnae flopped on top of her head all the time.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I know with young boxers, their ears get "wonky" while they're teething. They're referred to as "flying ears" - lol! We tend to massage them to keep the cartlilage flexible so that it doesn't harden into that "flying" shape. Once they mature, they usually settle down.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

I was just thinking of my Boxers ears and the massaging.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good point about the fur weight on the ear. Pippin often has one inside out, and we tend to keep her ears clipped short. She doesn't seem to even notice!


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Manxcat, I'm thinking that is what it is. Molly just doesn't care that her ears are inside out! Her hair is growing fast and thick so we will see if it stops once her ears are longer!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne does the same thing and it does not bother her either


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That's funny, because I sometimes flip Beau's ears around when he's sleeping to let some air in there. He shakes his head and flips them back around soon enough, though.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Poodles have been shown (and kept) with such heavy ear hair for such a long time, it's no wonder the natural flop of the ear is not as uniform in the breed as it is in short-hair breeds. Just like after a tail docking comes into action, new puppies grow with a wider variety of tails than is seen where tail docking has been illegal for longer (and breeders have had time to select for specific type of tail). Lively ears in Poodles is natural, personable, and IMO, pretty darn cute  And if it bothers one, one can always grow some hair on the ear to pull them down, too. Not many breeds have this convenience!


----------

